# Android-Malware abonniert Premium-SMS-Dienste



## Newsfeed (16 Mai 2011)

Die Apps des Anbieters zsone verschicken eigenmächtig SMS-Nachrichten, um den Nutzer kostenpflichtige SMS-Abos aufzuhalsen. Google hat inzwischen reagiert.

Weiterlesen...


----------

